# Golden found in KY



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Maybe a pyr mix?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Has a rescue commitment pending stray hold requirements 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilabeans (Feb 27, 2018)

jennretz said:


> Maybe a pyr mix?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a Pyrenees or a Maremma sheepdog


----------

